# Speedsonic Projects



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think I've finally collected all the parts to build myself two new-old-stock Omega f300 Speedsonics :yes:.

The set of photos shows the two cases (188.0002) that I'm going to use. The other case (188.0001) in the first photo (top right) is a Speedsonic Lobster case but I lack the lobster bracelet and a mirror dial for this one, so sadly it will remain unused for the time being :sadwalk:.










Sharp eyed Speedsonic owners might notice that the wording and font orientation on the black tacky ring is different from normal Speedsonics. It is a bit of mystery, but there are other NOS Speedsonic cases that have this style of tacky ring although I've never seen a finished watch with one. So maybe Omega decided not to use this arrangement when the Speedsonic went on the market.

Interestingly, the Baume and Mercier Tronosonic Chronograph (their version of the Speedsonic!) does use this black tacky ring and the crystals + tacky ring are interchangeable with the Omega case. In fact, the B&M and Omega cases also share the same pusher assemblies --- I know because I've had a repair a B&M by using Omega new case parts.




























That takes care of the cases (including crystals, tachy rings, pushers, stems and crowns) plus the dials and hands. But the movements are the problem area...

[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Omega calibre 1255, as used in the Speedsonics, is impossible to find. You occasionally see beaten up, corroded ones on eBay selling for silly prices. However, the 1255 is actually an Omega badged ESA 9210 movement and NOS versions of these do sometimes appear.

If it was as easy as popping an ESA 9210 into a Speedsonic case, I wouldn't be writing this topic! Well, actually, it is as easy as that --- the Omega dial would fit perfectly, as would the hands, and everything would work as Omega intended. But it wouldn't be right! :lol:

Here is the reason:










In the above photo, the movements on the left and middle are NOS ESA 9210 while the movement on the right is Omega 1255. Besides the day wheels, notice any difference? Yep, the Omega version has red gold plated plates while the ESA plates are nickel coloured --- this is the only difference between them and all parts are interchangeable because ESA made all three movements!

But I wouldn't be happy building 2 NOS Omega Speedsonics and then using these nickel coloured movements in them. I wouldn't be able to sleep at night even though they'd be working perfectly. At every battery change, I'd feel sick seeing the wrong coloured movement in my watch!

Since 1255 movements are impossible to find, the only solution is swop all the nickel coloured plates in these ESA NOS movements with NOS Omega parts. Sounds easy but the ESA 9210 / Omega 1255 movement has an awful lot of plates....plus it involves opening up the chrono module :fear:.










I've had the NOS cases for some time, but I finally got hold of 3 examples of each of the 6 red gold plated Omega movement plates for cal. 1255, as shown above. I bought 3 of each in the hope that one day the lobster case will be used.....

And a more detailed photo of each plates:

*Omega 1255 9052 Calendar Plate:*










*Omega 1255 9053 Chronograph Plate:*










*Omega 1255 9054 Date Indicator Guard:*










[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

*Omega 1255 9050 Mechanism Plate:*










*Omega 1255 9055 Day Indicator Guard:*










*Omega 1255 9001 Upper Plate:*

The situation with this last plate is a little different. I could have chosen to use one of the many Omega f300 Top Plates (cal 1250 and 1260) that I already have since the Speedsonic cal 1255 top plate is identical. However, this plate carries the Omega badge, Omega calibre number and movement serial number, so I opted to pay extra to get hold of these genuine 1255 plates complete with the 1255 badge. Interesting that the serial number starts with an "R" and is not in the normal Omega movement serial number range --- I'm assuming "R" means "replacement" or some thing similar.










That's it for time being; I now need to get my head down and start dismantling those ESA 9210 movements...


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Be great when they are done Paul... but tranferring the chrono module internal components, i dont envy you that little task ;-)

Good luck

Rob


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rdwiow said:


> Be great when they are done Paul... but transferring the chrono module internal components, i dont envy you that little task ;-)
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Rob


I'm less frightened that I used to be Rob...since getting hold of a Longines L749.2 Service Manual (also ESA 9210 movement!). For those not in the know, part of the internals of the chrono module as developed by Dubois-Depraz for ESA:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nothing like something to sink your teeth into Paul!

Put me down for one of them anyway - what are we talking, Â£300-Â£350 a piece for the finished article? :tongue2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

amazing, but my brain hurts at the thought :notworthy:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bruce said:


> amazing, but my brain hurts at the thought :notworthy:


Agreed but if anyone can do it then Paul certainly can. But I shudder at the thought at how much those parts have cost!!!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Amazing and good luck :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

DJH584 said:


> But I shudder at the thought at how much those parts have cost!!!


It would be cheaper to buy a good condition, complete Speedsonic, especially since Cousin's have raised their Omega prices by over 30% at the end of 2014, so a 1255 9052 Calendar Plate is now Â£200 incl VAT and the other large plates are a similar price. Mad prices! :wallbash:

Luckily, I did not have to buy my plates from Cousins. In fact, very little cash was needed as trades were done.


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

I always find thread like these fascinating...I'm very much of the 'appreciate beautiful watches and movements but have no idea how they work' ilk :lol:

It's strange really...like owning a classic car but only knowing how to change the oil :wallbash:

These type of thread make me really appreciate the craftsmanship of watches...other than it aesthetically looking good and keeping reasonably good time


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i cant get over the skill of some of the forum members on here :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Paul, what's a "good" price range to get hold of a lobster bracelet, in your mind?

I see them come up with some regularity as I do e-bay searches, and I know you don't always see everything coming through e-bay US, so if you have a price range, I can help keep an eye open ... last one I saw go came from the Philippines, with watch, and it went for a little over $600 ...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Paul, what's a "good" price range to get hold of a lobster bracelet, in your mind?


No idea Van :huh:. Never seen one for sale except as part of a complete watch. I do have one but it is on my Megasonic lobster and until I get a mirror dial for the Speedsonic lobster, I'm not willing to use it.

So if you see one......


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks like Paul's usual half hour job he fits in when he's not fixing watches :rofl2:

:notworthy: Paul, genius with patience and all round good guy :notworthy:

We are indeed lucky that not only is he a member here, but that he freely shares his knowledge with us all, lessser mortal tho' we may be :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Steady Mel :lol: , I'm just tinkering with some old watches. :yes:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

One of the things that I like about tuning fork watches is the relative simplicity of the movement (fragility and availability of parts aside), but those are movements that scare me.

Good thing is you'll be well practiced in servicing them by the end, so I'll have someone to send mine to :yes:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see these finished. Bet they'll look fantastic. Gotta appreciate the work involved too...)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Found some time this week to carry on with my two Speedsonic projects. The two Omega movements are now finished and not a non-Omega nickel plate in sight


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

This update reminds me Paul, that JerseyMo (morris) over on the TIMEX forum has acquired a job lot of SWISSONIC movements in various states of NOS-ness from the estate he's looking after - - just passing the info on in case you may have future need! :clap:

As to the work you have done on these Omega's :thumbsup: :toot:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought August was reserved for working on MY stuff.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I thought August was reserved for working on MY stuff.


Mine, yours and PDXWatchCollectors but not necessarily in that order..


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

:toot:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

amazingly clever :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Finished at last...and pleased with the end results. I don't think you'll find better Speedsonics than these two....as they have been assembled from all NOS parts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2015)

Stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Jealous!!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

They look amazing!


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

> Jealous!!


^^^ What he said.

Nice job!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

They look fantastic.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Paul they are stunning.

Id even consider double wristing with those two beauties


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

What a brilliant thread


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

stunners :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing these two the next time I am in Old Blightly (May 2016).

Super job Paul.


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

They look superb!


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Just beautiful. Lovely work.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Fantastic...-)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

If you read my first post in this topic back in February 2014, I said "The other case (188.0001) in the first photo (top right) is a Speedsonic Lobster case but I lack the lobster bracelet and *a mirror dial* for this one, so sadly it will remain unused for the time being."

Well, almost 11 months later, and I've managed to find a mirror dial...on eBay. It was sold as "new" which it clearly is not, so I'm not 100% happy as it didn't come cheap, but it's in pretty good used condition, so I'm keeping it as it could be years before I find another one.... :sadwalk:

Now that I have the dial, I think I'll pinch the lobster bracelet from the Lobster Megasonic that I own....


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing that complete. Bet it'll look fab. I wish I'd your skills to do this sort of thing. It must feel very satisfying. Pics please when completed.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice. Have you got the right hand set for it?


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread... amazing, massive amounts of kudos >>>>


----------

